
Show HN: Noauth SSH server just for port forwarding; like ngrok using SSH - trevordixon
https://serveo.net
======
trevordixon
Use it like ssh -R 80:localhost:8080 serveo.net. This is an attempt to marry
the convenience of ssh -R with the features of ngrok.

